# Do You Shoot Lead?



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I just had a heads up on shooting .. or rather handling lead. If your handling lead at all, you should be careful about touching food your face, mouth or eyes and inadvertently contaminating yourself. Whatever lead gets into you body accumulates and stays there and it's very toxic, nasty stuff, it causes all kinds of serious health problems. When you finish shooting, clean your hands well to remove all traces of lead.

From Wikipedia:

"Lead, at certain exposure levels, is a poisonous substance to animals. It damages the nervous system and causes brain disorders. Excessive lead also causes blood disorders in mammals. Like the element mercury, another heavy metal, lead is a neurotoxin that accumulates both in soft tissues and the bones."

"Excessive" isn't very much. If your casting lead for ammo, the fumes are toxic. I don't think it does your nose hair any good either.

Prevention is the only thing, there isn't much in way of cures. It's one of those things we don't really think about, but we have to be aware.

Al


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't shoot lead very often for that very reason, and shoot steel. I don't like handling it. That is why I wish balls in some of the heavier metals like copper or tungsten were more readily available (price being the factor).


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the dangers of handling lead balls is way over rated. I've been handling lead since I was a boy, with no ill effects. We used to put lead sinkers on our fishing lines and bite down on them to make sure they got a good grip. I long ago lost count of how many squirrels, ducks, doves, quail, and how many pounds of venison, all killed with lead shot I have eaten. The danger from lead is if you eat it or breathe a lot of lead dust. In my opinion, if you exercise reasonable caution, and wash your hands after handling lead you have very little to worry about. As with almost all things in which the government gets involved, the dangers are exaggerated.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Henry, personal experience plays into it for me. A friend of mine named Adrian who had an IQ in the 150s was exposed somehow to lead (the Drs and he don't know how) and it caused him to struggle with even the most simple tasks. They said that he might be back to normal in 20-30 years. It makes me skiddish, even though the performance of lead shot is higher than steel.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to agree with Henry. I used to shoot a match .177 air rifle in private premises a few years ago and used a flat circular 6" x 1" disk of lead as a backstop. This was because I was fed up replacing phone books as backstops, and hit on the idea of melting down in a small pot the pile of used pellets I had, and using the resulting lead slab as a backstop. As this absorbed fresh pellets it just grew in thickness and I regularly melted it down again and skimmed it to make a new backstop. This does not seem to have affected my health in the slightest. Thanks.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Makes me wonder this lead job,What about pencils used in schools-Kids were forever chewing their pencils in the old days.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Pencil lead is actually graphite.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Right mate,Didnt know that,Mind you at my age theres not much lead in me pencil anyway.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps it's all in you head now spanks. You do make me giggle mate


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Got to have a laugh mate every now and again.








The wife also likes to have a good laugh-usually when i am getting undressed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Henry, personal experience plays into it for me. A friend of mine named Adrian who had an IQ in the 150s was exposed somehow to lead (the Drs and he don't know how) and it caused him to struggle with even the most simple tasks. They said that he might be back to normal in 20-30 years. It makes me skiddish, even though the performance of lead shot is higher than steel.


I'm not telling people they _should_ use lead, and if they do, they should take reasonable precautions, but I have seen several posts where people are convinced that lead is a very dangerous, highly toxic metal. I believe the danger is highly overrated.

In your friend's case, who knows? He may have stripped and repainted furniture or even an antique car that had originally been painted with lead based paint and not worn proper protection. Or he could have eaten paint as a child. BTW I just looked up some stats on blood lead levels, and the biggest factor in the US seems to be not being white, with black males at highest risk.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah like henry says its just excercising a little caution, I'm sure you handle all sorts of chems and stuff around the kitchen and stuff, and if you do any work in the garage with chems. Carbon monoxide is pretty leathal but I'm sure you know not to turn your engine on whilst shut in the garage... just read up on it and be safe.

Don't use it for target shooting though if you don't catch your ammo, I don't think the odd shot matters but I think you've got to excercise a bit of responsibilty also and not spread it around lots, *especially on beaches and stuff where kids play*.

James


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Henry, I certainly wouldn't argue with you about it, if you can get anything out of those charts, you're a better man than I am Gunga Din. It does however sound cavalier to ignore the fact that lead is a real danger and the fact that you can feel it and see it on your hands after you have been handling it.
I'm not afraid of it, but if I'm going to err, I would prefer it be on the side of safety, and I will be careful.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I found my lead history information. Someone might find it interesting.

I had high lead levels back in the mid-90s when I shot a lot of powder burning handguns at a small indoor range. We had a group of guys who competed with .38sp revolvers and once a week we would shoot 180 rounds each (PPC). I sometimes shot an extra day each week for practice. After a couple of years we all had our blood checked. I was at 1.9 emol/L and some of the other guys were 1.9, 2.7, 3.4, and 3.6 emol/L.The guys with the higher lead levels didn't even cast their own bullets. I casted and also shot. My doctor said that an acceptable level is below 1.0 emol/L (metric measurement).

The filtering system at the indoor range was definitely not keeping up with the lead that we were throwing around. Sometimes the fog got quite thick. I ended up quitting the sport after we started using canister masks when shooting indoors. The outdoor season was too short to keep my interest. A couple of years after quitting, my blood lead level dropped to 0.17 emol/L. All the while I kept shooting high volumes of airgun pellets (indoors) with a soft trap for a backstop (no lead dust). It's been almost 15 years since my handgunning days and with barely a trace of lead in my blood, I don't bother getting it checked any more. The problem was with the airborn lead dust that was created from lead bullets smashing into the metal backstop and also from primer residue in the air. Handling airgun pellets many times a week did not seem to stop my blood tests from dropping to the normal level.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I raised this concern with the bloke who makes our leadlight doors at work, he 8hrs a day, works with lead, & laughed when I asked... I think you'll be fine he said... he goes to the quack every year to get a reading done, and he's fine... if it concerned you, you can go to the doctor and have a test, but reasonable caution and common sense should see ya through no worries..
Ben


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

haha well that helps explain why so many shooters are "shooting blanks!!"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

wombat said:


> haha well that helps explain why so many shooters are "shooting blanks!!"


Lol I thought I was too, until 3weeks ago, I found out I'm gonna be a dad! Due in March the lil fella, well, I hope its a fella...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I found my lead history information. Someone might find it interesting.
> 
> I had high lead levels back in the mid-90s when I shot a lot of powder burning handguns at a small indoor range. We had a group of guys who competed with .38sp revolvers and once a week we would shoot 180 rounds each (PPC). I sometimes shot an extra day each week for practice. After a couple of years we all had our blood checked. I was at 1.9 emol/L and some of the other guys were 1.9, 2.7, 3.4, and 3.6 emol/L.The guys with the higher lead levels didn't even cast their own bullets. I casted and also shot. My doctor said that an acceptable level is below 1.0 emol/L (metric measurement).
> 
> ...


Thanks Northerner,

That reinforces my point that just handling lead poses a very low risk. If you eat lead or breathe lead dust, you are in danger. If you cast lead, take reasonable precautions, i.e. good ventilation and don't get molten lead on your skin. If you shoot lead balls, wash your hands when done.

Henry


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's the airborn dust that causes the big problems. Lead absorbs easily into our blood system through our lungs. We need to be cautious when casting and ensure proper ventilation. We also need to be cautious when shooting high velocity lead projectiles at metal backstops (indoors). Also be sure to wash your hands after handling lead and don't eat your lead ammo or store it in your mouth.

Between my high lead test and normal test I shot over 40,000 lead pellets in my basement (target shooting over several years). During this period I had 4 large coffee cans full of pellets that were taken from my soft trap. All these pellets were shot without gloves but I did wash my hands after shooting.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I cast my own lead ammo,But use bbq for heat source and cast outdoors.Dont want to risk getting a lung full of fumes if casting indoors.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i dont think handling lead is a problem, before i brought my gamekeeper range out i worked as a roofer for 5 years, we used lead for the flashings above windows, porches and chimneys, me and all the lads who i worked with was handling it on a day to day basis, surely if it was bad for you it would come with a warning? i have also been casting my own balls for about 5 years now, i have never had a problem with lead and dont know anybody who has! to be honest if you put any metal in your mouth or rub your eyes after handling it you risk some sort of infection, personaly i think lead is one of the SAFEST ammo you can use, steel balls bounce back at nearly the same speed has they left the pouch, stones and marbles shatter on impact and could easily go in your eye, if you shoot a lead ball at a wall it absorbs the impact and drops to the ground, with a little precaution lead is probaly the safest............ sorry for babbling on but thats my opinion lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys, you should always keep in mind that it depends on the individual! Some people immune system is not the same as others.

I was always told this thing is a hazard even you learn that in heatlh and safety.

The fumes and dust has a level of toxicity.

It depends how your body evacuate or deals with it. In my case, when I was casting it, I had no ill effect but I know a few that suffered from headache. Trust me, you don't want to be sniffing those fumes especally in a close kitchen!

I wonder why, it is ban in petol we use in our car and in paint!

It's no good to say it is safe when others can suffer from it.

A bit like abestos! I sold those for a few years before the ban! I was never ill with it? Is ir safe???


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok I had to.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> Ok I had to.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Only danger from using lead ammo for me is it being in the same pocket as my Maltesers or gum balls ....oops!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Just also want to add, the amount we deal with is just small but always be careful! Common sense prevails, I wouldn't recommend my kids to cast or melt that stuff, as you may know in the u.k leads are being slowly been removed from the fishing market being replaced by a subtitute material. The small stuff are but the bigger one are still there and was to be replaced by ceramic.

Having said that, have you ever been in a galvanising factory! I bloody have! I don't want to be that guy behind that mask! I can't stand near that stuff for more than 15mins! They melt zinc in tons, not lead... but if you get what I'm saying!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacktravally made a good point about sensitivity. Some people can be sensitive to certain metals or other substances. If you are one of these people who has problems with lead then stay away from it. I know people who get very sick when they are around latex paint that is drying. High sensitivity.

Some airgun pellet containers have warnings about possible birth defects, etc. It's a potential problem that should not be ignored. As was posted above, I have seen messed up blood levels from shooting firearms with improper ventilation. Be aware of lead dust and fumes. Thankfully this isn't much of a problem for slingshot shooters but we should still take precautions.

Wash your hands after shooting.
Don't handle or eat food while shooting.
Cast in a well vented area, preferably outdoors.
Don't use a metal backstop when shooting indoors.

From Crosman web sight:








Lead airgun ammunition contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects (or other reproductive harm). Do not inhale dust or put pellets in mouth. Wash hands after handling.

Remember that many substances that we use can be dangerous if proper precautions are not taken. Even some wood finishes can cause problems.

Here is a pic of my living room window. Stained glass with lead between. My master bedroom has the same window but a bit smaller.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Allow me to share couple of little tip.

I shoot lead, but don't cast it anymore.

Where do I get mine? I visit tackle shops and have a chat with the owner and ask them if it is possible to buy defective lead bullets or olive type. I.e balls that don't have a hole or slightly deformed balls, believe me they have plenty and they usually give me for free! I know that in the U.K they do put it aside if asked! They have bigger leads too tgat can be re-melted but I stay away from these.

Second tip, is bicycle repair shops, plenty around. I asked them for used bb's in 6mm, They're a bit greasy but soaked in mild dish washing liquid get them clean quickly. These are my source. However, I can't get steel balls bigger than 8mm in bulk locally


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I wonder if paint, varnish or urethane will stick to lead. A coating should keep the lead from touching your fingers. The balls could be placed on a screen and sprayed. Dipping might work but they would have to be separated somehow when drying. Wax might stick too.

I have a few lead balls drying right now. I'm trying some spray paint that I had sitting around. I started by cleaning the lead with vinegar, rinse, dry, primer, and white paint. A painted ball would be good for practice with a cloth backstop.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Fluorecent spray paint or spray varnish\ lacquer will definetly stick on them and also epoxy paint.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Auto paint seems to stick but I'll have to wait until it's completely dry before shooting. It's still a bit tacky.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

i don't shoot lead because i don't want to have even a semi toxic substance near my house
but i used to do alot of glass work with lead and i seem fine...i think.......
anyways my teacher has been working with lead and glass for 20 years and is fine but she said always be cautious and get a lead level check every so often.
i guess you can see the level of lead at the doctors
but also most people aren't melting lead every day of their lives. but id have to say better to be safe than sorry
btw i also would recommend putting a vent fan to suck up the fumes, like the fumetraps for soldering.
and yeah make sure to have ventilation because the fumes easily get to your head( personal experience)


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> haha well that helps explain why so many shooters are "shooting blanks!!"


Lol I thought I was too, until 3weeks ago, I found out I'm gonna be a dad! Due in March the lil fella, well, I hope its a fella...
[/quote]

haha Congratulations!!
i guess this means you'll have to start making little BB shooters.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate yea already got a few made hahaha.. ill have a protege'


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're really worried why not just use a non greasy barrier cream? its what is recommended when handling metals,crease and suds


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

peash00ter said:


> i don't shoot lead because i don't want to have even a semi toxic substance near my house


Agreed all my lead gear is kept in the shed and never enters the house, I also count my shots in and out. They are never shot where kids might play. This is because I have young kids and they love to shove things in there mouth, just simple but effective precautions. Lead can really mess up young children from what I've read.

Take it with a pinch of salt though as so can bleech and we all have that in our houses. Its just about knowing the dangers and taking simple precautions.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> If you're really worried why not just use a non greasy barrier cream? its what is recommended when handling metals,crease and suds


Best idea I reckon


----------

